# ID please, Thanks.



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

???????????????????????

















Socolofi ?









???????????????????????









???????????????????????

















Thanks for the help.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

1. Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)
2. Not sure, but kinda looks like socolofi to me
3. Looks like Melanochromis chipokae to me
4. Not sure


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

1. P. acei

2. P. socolofi

3 M. chipokae

4. M. callainos


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

bigfishferd said:


> 1. P. acei
> 
> 2. P. socolofi
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Need to get some diet food for these tubby "big boned" fish!


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are the fattest ass fish i have ever seen. Your socolofi and callainos must be morbidally obese


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Sign 'em up for Jenny Craig. :thumb:

I'd have to agree with the ID's given.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Seriously what do you feed those things? Do you just drop raw steaks in the tank or what?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, it could be that the OP bought them that way - in which case the OP had no control over the seller's feeding habits.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

bac3492 said:


> Those are the fattest ass fish i have ever seen. Your socolofi and callainos must be morbidally obese


LOL. Agree'd. They're cute though.


----------

